# Mosquito ice?



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Has anyone been out of the State Park. Just wondering if you can get out or if it’s all locked up with ice?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

U can fall in if that’s what u want to do!


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I think he wants to get his boat out lol


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

had the boat out sunday. I have seen daily photos that show it is locked up. not sure the ice thickness, but there is ice coverage.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Was at the Marina yesterday. 90% iced over.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

It won’t be long before I might go in


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Id love to know if the north end is locked up yet? and if anyone is checking it for thickness


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Been a lot of wind from the south the last few days. Maybe pikie bay.


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks. I was talking about getting a boat out.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

swine said:


> Thanks. I was talking about getting a boat out.


I was out last weekend and got 25 crappies off roadbed. Had to break skim ice getting out of the marina. Want to go tomorrow but a long drive to not be able to get the boat in. Any info would be great.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I would like to know what the ice conditions are too


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I was there around noon today. One boat launched earlier, duck hunters I believe, they had to break some ice close to the ramp, but open water after that. Dock areas had light covering of ice. John


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks LD


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

luredaddy said:


> I was there around noon today. One boat launched earlier, duck hunters I believe, they had to break some ice close to the ramp, but open water after that. Dock areas had light covering of ice. John


Thanks!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

State park boat dock were wide open today. Monday.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody have a detailed map of skito? I have no idea where the cemetery and old road beds are


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Just follow the crowd


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't like crowds!! To much pressure and people bugging me lol I hate when I'm out on ladue and people come set up on my ass. I'M NOT EVEN CATCHING ANYTHING hahaha sometimes just want the peace and quiet then guys come jabber gawing and ruining my peaceful day drinking tall boys and looking at holes in the ice


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Just look at the navionics page. Hate to tell u tho if ur going to the cemetery or to fish the road beds your going to have company. With todays technology there are no longer secret spots


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Outasync said:


> Just look at the navionics page. Hate to tell u tho if ur going to the cemetery or to fish the road beds your going to have company. With todays technology there are no longer secret spots


Yeah your right


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I've never ice fish. Mosquito but plan at least going a couple times this year has anybody ever fish on the North End I'm assuming those people stayed to the far south


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

All the basic fish structures usually turn into shanty town. North south or middle. There are a few videos on youtube from skeeter just search ice fishing mosquito lake and youll get an idea. I tend to stay away from the more crowded areas out from the ccemetery and do ok


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> I've never ice fish. Mosquito but plan at least going a couple times this year has anybody ever fish on the North End I'm assuming those people stayed to the far south


Anywhere on mosquito is a madhouse my friend. I’ve seen 300 shanties on the north end before. Parking at bouy line completely full. The roads leading to that parking area were filled for a good ways from the ramp. There’s almost no where to go in skeeter to get away from people unless you walk 3 miles south of causeway or 2 miles north of cemetery. Everywhere else is a zoo 99% of the time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Anywhere on mosquito is a madhouse my friend. I’ve seen 300 shanties on the north end before. Parking at bouy line completely full. The roads leading to that parking area were filled for a good ways from the ramp. There’s almost no where to go in skeeter to get away from people unless you walk 3 miles south of causeway or 2 miles north of cemetery. Everywhere else is a zoo 99% of the time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It never used to be that way. All it takes is one person running his mouth on the internet (or showing a friend and them showing 4 more people, youtube channels, ect). It's a shame. Maybe someday I'll be able to fish some places I used to fish without the googan squad showing up.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Its also that ice fishings growing in popularity. Ive had days on pymatuning that i was the only vehicle there and couldnt see a single shanty the next day 20+ guys out


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep a mile walk on Skeeter ice is more normal than not. I've done it from most public access points including: the marina, the cemetary, the causeway, Imagination Station & the north bouy line. Long drag, but the crowds thin out.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Screw it maybe I'll stick to ladue and try to track down some of the eyes in there. If I have to make a far hike I'd like to not make a far drive. Probably target punderson a few times this year to. Haven't fished there in ages I know there's crappie there. Have to get the camera and do some peeking around


----------

